# Taking my belongings back to the USA....what is needed for US customs?



## atomant

Hey all, I'm returning to the USA and need the info on what is needed to cross the border with all my belongings. Half of the things I bought in the US and most of my furniture was bought here in Mx.
Or if you know where I can look to get this info that would help also.
Thank you, Sam


----------



## cuylers5746

*Moving back to EEUU*



atomant said:


> Hey all, I'm returning to the USA and need the info on what is needed to cross the border with all my belongings. Half of the things I bought in the US and most of my furniture was bought here in Mx.
> Or if you know where I can look to get this info that would help also.
> Thank you, Sam


Hi Atomant;

Since, no one has replied, I'll try and give it a shot. We moved a household of stuff into and then out of Baja Norte before.

Personally I think it's no different than you getting off a cruise ship and having to declare all the items you purchased while out of the USA. Get on the US Custom's website and research it, is the best way to go.

It's been a while, but I think it was a $300.00 exemption per person and only 1 liter of alcohol per person. So if it's you and you're wife it's probably $600.00 worth?

You personal clothes, toiletries, lap tops, PC, sports equipment etc. would probably be exempt, best if you can show receipts for bigger USA purchased items, if not Credit Card Statements. So, for your furniture and obviously purchased items in Mexico I would;

A.) Bring original receipts for what you paid them and in what year? That way you can argue with what the devaluaed price would be? After you have that maybe ask an Accountant in USA before you head north what should be the depreciation schedule? Second best go to Amazaon.com and buy the most current Lassiter's Tax Digest and and have it shipped to you in Mexico and do you're own Depreciation Schedule on it based upon what they say?

B.) Probably don't have that so, go to a furniture store in your town in Mexico and ask them if you could pay one of their agents to come to your house, list everything down in great detail and any serial numbers, that you're taking north with you and in detail like on an Invoice with their Offical Printed Company, name, address, phone nos. and have them value "each item" as used. I've done that before and in a crunch most Custom's agents either in USA or Mexico take that as the valuation, as they don't have a clue what it's worth used.

What helps coming either way across the border "full to the gills" in your car or van is to have two nice spread sheets with;
1.) All non declared "expempt" personal items.
2.) All "declared items", listed in detail with your depreciated evaluations on it.
All public servants on both sides of the border are looking for the least amount of work, but still doing their job. If you've already done it for them with your spread sheets priced out, they'll just direct you to the office to pay your duty (9 out of 10) times they never open up your car or van. They feel you're being up front to them, why bother going through a half hour of taking everything out of your car or van and inspecting it? Caviat; that you look clean cut, not looking like a hippy and reeking of the smell of Mota that's illegal in the USA.

Then pay your duty on that and your on your way. Don't expect a free pass, getting everything across into USA. No punching a button and getting a Green or Red light coming into USA. But duty on used items should be minimum. Again, refer to the US Customs website as your guide.

Cuyler


----------



## atomant

Thank you very much !!!!!!!! These are great tips. Many times the government websites are a nightmare. But I will research the sites.


----------



## Ajijic Lady

Household goods that you USED in Mexico for a year are EXEMPT from customs. I made a huge list, though no one wanted to look at it (better over prepared, I'd make the list again)...I indicated when/where we bought it. Go to US Customs website and read about "residents returning to the US" there's a ton of info on this. Coming from MX there are 2 exemptions that apply: the one year holding and using household goods and also another NAFTA exemption for artwork other items MADE in MX...they are also exempt from customs duty. 

In the end, at the Nogales crossing, we told the agent we own a house in MX, that we are in process of selling it and were bringing items from that house (resided 5 years) back to the US. They had no follow up questions other than the routine: any drugs, alcohol, food, meats, etc. 

We did this in early September. 

Read this brochure, go to page 17 (I think)http://www.cbp.gov/linkhandler/cgov/travel/vacation/kbyg/kbyg_regulations.ctt/kbyg_regulations.pdf


----------



## atomant

Thank you soooooooo much. This is a great help !!!!!!!


----------



## jazzgal65

I am also in the process of considering a move back to teh US. (my husband died suddenly and I feel I may need to return with my two children). We have aquired some furniture in MX. and do not own a vehicle so we would need to hire a company or individual to move us. Has anyone gone through the process in taking more than what would fit in a personal vehicle. We don't have rooms and rooms of furniture but some treasured things that my husband aquired here and we don't want to part with them in our move. Also, of course the personal items that we moved down here in our "household goods" move. Any help with trusted movers? Thank you!


----------

